
What elements should I consider while designing a game - xackpot
I have an itch to design a game. I have got the basic idea behind the game but I don&#x27;t want to just start coding without thinking of monetization.
Any advice from gaming experts here?<p>Thanks,
======
Rannath
Not an expert, but here's a pragmatic thought for you. You probably aren't the
next Notch, there's a good chance no one will pay for your game before it's
done. You can put off monetization, once you have a good idea what your game
will be you can look for similar games then price similarly, or use similar
pricing models.

